# having some oil problems...



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

So I got my oil changed at the start of february. Anyways, i checked it like three weeks ago and everything was fine. then today i started her up and the check engine oil thing start ringing. So checked the oil and had to add about three quarts of oil. weird. anyways after i refilled it the sensor keeps ringing. do i jsut hit the reset button like with anything else on that guage or is something not registering? and where could all that oil be goin? i dont have a spot in the garage or anything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

*oil warning*

to reset it,, turn the key on [ DO NOT START IT ] press the gas to the floor 3 or 4 times fairly quickly and then turn the key off.. this will reset it


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Odd problem and I'm sorry to say I don't have any advise on your reset issue unless you disconnect the battery for a few minutes. Generally this will reset all fault codes and maybe clear your problem, but I can't say for sure. Low oil should clear by itself after adding oil unless its triggered the change oil fault. If that has now gone off, follow the directions in the manual.

Strange, I received a letter today from Pontiac a month after buying my GTO advising me to, check my oil at every fill up... because I have the 6 speed manual... and if I drive "agressively" (3000 RPM to redline) and use the engine to brake by down shifting,,,, (duh, its not a mini van and I'm no socker mom),,, then, expect to see unusual oil consumption and check the level frequently and at every fill-up. 

That said, I tend to jump on it from red lights thru 3rd or 4th depending on the speed zone I'm driving fairly frequently and read in the manual "not" to down shift, so I tend to resist doing that with the GTO, unlike what I've done with other manual trans cars & trucks that I've owned in the past,,,,, but now I wonder why the manual states one thing and this letter stated another, while reading your problem with sudden oil loss and others having oil consumption issues,,,, as an engineer I can only think of seal problems leading to external loss or more likely PVC problems leading to internal consumpton. If true, then the Vette should also have this issue?

Hope something I wrote helps you out.....
Red Beard


----------



## black04a4 (Jan 11, 2007)

Holden1984 said:


> So I got my oil changed at the start of february. Anyways, i checked it like three weeks ago and everything was fine. then today i started her up and the check engine oil thing start ringing. So checked the oil and had to add about three quarts of oil. weird. anyways after i refilled it the sensor keeps ringing. do i jsut hit the reset button like with anything else on that guage or is something not registering? and where could all that oil be goin? i dont have a spot in the garage or anything.


There have been many of reports of LS2's with excessive oil consumption, I haven't heard of any issues with LS1's. I'd definitely keep a close eye on it.


----------

